
Presidential Executive Order Amending Executive Order 13223 - swampthinker
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2017/10/20/presidential-executive-order-amending-executive-order-13223
======
sgwealti
Can someone explain what this means?

~~~
dragonwriter
The President has invoked the apparently-permanent “national emergency”
resulting from the 9/11 attacks to activate Defense (and, I believe, Homeland
Security, for the Coast Guard) Department for unlimited (both in number and
duration) recall of retired military service members to active duty (outside
of wartime and select roles, recall of retirees is limited in duration and,
for officers, sharply limited in number simultaneously recalled.)

There are suggestions in other comments that this addresses the USAF pilot
shortage (which the 25/service limit on recalled officers would limit without
use of an order tied to war or national emergency), but there is no limitation
to that application in the order, which activates and delegates the full
unrestrained emergency power to the service secretaries subject to the
discretion of the Secretary of Defense.

 _Without further Presidential action_ , every single retired member of the
Armed Forces could be called up, indefinitely, under the terms of this order.

~~~
pizza
For whatever reason, this reminded me of Catch-22

 _“His specialty was alfalfa, and he made a good thing out of not growing any.
The government paid him well for every bushel of alfalfa he did not grow. The
more alfalfa he did not grow, the more money the government gave him, and he
spent every penny he didn 't earn on new land to increase the amount of
alfalfa he did not produce. Major Major's father worked without rest at not
growing alfalfa. On long winter evenings he remained indoors and did not mend
harness, and he sprang out of bed at the crack of noon every day just to make
certain that the chores would not be done. He invested in land wisely and soon
was not growing more alfalfa than any other man in the county. Neighbours
sought him out for advice on all subjects, for he had made much money and was
therefore wise. “As ye sow, so shall ye reap,” he counselled one and all, and
everyone said “Amen.” _

